# Ruger Mark III 22/45 vs CCI Quiet Ammunition



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Has anyone here been successful with having CCI Quiet .22 rimfire ammunition fully function in their Ruger Mark III 22/45 pistols? Or, any of your Ruger Mark pistols?


----------

